# Aquatic Plants Nutrients



## Daniel12490 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hello I am planning on putting some live plants into my tank tomorrow. The plants I have settled on are cabomba, baby tears, and Japanese Dwarf Rush. I am wondering as to what chemicals or plant feed, if any, should I add to my aquarium before or after I plant them? Any help or advice would be great! Thanks!


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

I don't add anything for my plants, they just kind of live of of fish waste, in my experience.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

unless you are doing a high tech tank with $500 lights and a $300 co2 injection system ; you really do not need any special fertilizers...fish breath producing co2...their waste and uneaten food provide nutrients..but if i want to kick some plants up a notch i add some Miracle Gro..for each 20 gallons i mix 1 teaspoon in a cup of water to dissolve it and then pour it into the tank..


----------

